# cpc exam coding blitz videos



## MidwestCoder (May 21, 2013)

Hello,

My name is Debi. I will be taking the CPC exam for the second time on June 8th. I got 69% the last time I took the exam. This is my one and only shot to do this. I have to pass this time. 

Would the Coding Blitz videos be a good investment?


----------



## dianadawn (May 21, 2013)

*blitz*

I have been to youtube and watched all of the videos that are from CCO and I think they are wonderful! I know that all of them are not posted on youtube so a person would have to get the Blitz Online Videos or get all of the hard copies of the series. Have you been to the CCO website? She explains whats all on the videos and her little hints to document on your ICD and CPT books so that you are more prepared when you take the exam. 
  I am going to get the online Blitz videos and take notes like crazy ( And of course if you buy the cds/dvds, they are yours forever.) I am doing all snail mail with my studing. I dont have the pleasure of having an actual classroom setting for learning, thats why I am for sure getting the Blitz online videos. I would love to get the hard copies but it is more expensive. 
  I think the sooner you can watch the Blitz videos the better chance of passing the exam! June is comimg up so quickly, is there a way you can push it back for another month or two so you can watch all of the Blitz videos?
  Good luck Debi!!


----------



## MidwestCoder (May 21, 2013)

dianadawn said:


> I have been to youtube and watched all of the videos that are from CCO and I think they are wonderful! I know that all of them are not posted on youtube so a person would have to get the Blitz Online Videos or get all of the hard copies of the series. Have you been to the CCO website? She explains whats all on the videos and her little hints to document on your ICD and CPT books so that you are more prepared when you take the exam.
> I am going to get the online Blitz videos and take notes like crazy (if you do just the online videos, your subscription is only for 6 months. And of course if you buy the cds/dvds, they are yours forever.) I am doing all snail mail with my studing. I dont have the pleasure of having an actual classroom setting for learning, thats why I am for sure getting the Blitz online videos. I would love to get the hard copies but it is more expensive.
> I think the sooner you can watch the Blitz videos the better chance of passing the exam! June is comimg up so quickly, is there a way you can push it back for another month or two so you can watch all of the Blitz videos?
> Good luck Debi!!



Thank you for your reply. I don't even know what CCO is? I am so new to all of this. I would love to get the videos but spending that money just makes me get a pit in my stomach. I have had trouble with exams i the past. I have test anxiety really bad. I am not sure if I can push the date back if I have signed up for an exam. If I could that would be wonderful. I just feel so overwhelmed with evertyhing. Again thank you for your reply.


----------



## dianadawn (May 21, 2013)

CCO is CertifiedCodingOrg and it has lots of training videos! I might have misspoken about the 6 month subscription of the online Blitz videos..I thought I read that on the website but now I cant find where it says about how long it available after purchase. You should go to youtube and look up "CCO coding" and you might see a video that helps with test taking. I know in the Blitz series she goes over that. She has a youtube video that explains how to quickly deduce some of the multible choice answers on the exam since it is timed...that would be a good one to watch. I hope this helps!! I would also see what parts of the exam you struggled with and see if she has a youtube video on that part of the exam. 
 Good luck and keep me posted! i


----------



## obrienke (Feb 13, 2015)

where can I find these blitz videos?


----------



## RobertaPeppler (Jul 8, 2015)

The Blitz is at cco.us  The purchase of them is for a year. So you have them for the year you bought them which gives access to the prior year as well, then the next year. They are yours for 12 months after your purchase. You can download them to your computer as well to keep. They were so helpful to me. f you get them I suggest to get the replay club which is 9.99 for one month, but that price is only good when you sign up to get the Blitz. I know this is a few years after the post began but I saw it and wanted to put the update on the forum about them. Did anyone try the replay club or the ICD-9-CM 3 hour review?


----------

